

Ask HN: What web technologies should a web virgin learn? - no-go-mojo

I want to build dynamic web apps.<p>So far I have gone through web tutorials (w3 schools) of HTML, CSS, jQuery and score about 75% at the end of each tutorial. I'm now going to go through AJAX and SQL tutorials on the same site. Next I'm going to try Michael Hartl's Rails tutorial.<p>Say I become 65 or 70% competient with the above technologies (while being slow to build), am I ready to build dynamic web apps, or should I add something to my to-learn list? Are there any holes or gaps in my plan? I also want my apps to look nice and feel fast.<p>I used to know C++ fairly well about 5 years ago. No coding ever since.<p>To get an idea what I'm trying to build think something like a simple groupon-esq featured online college application tool (so you can apply for multiple colleges/scholarships/funds at the same time).a
======
bsmith
I was in a similar boat about 4 months ago...I said 'fuck it' and just started
coding. I've never regretted it.

Sure, you'll make mistakes. You'll get stuck. You might have to throw away
3000 lines of code and start over, like I did. But the fastest (and best) way
I've ever learned is by working on a project I was passionate about.

